# Hi everyone!



## MeMyself and...who? (Jun 29, 2007)

My name is Marc and I'm from a small town in the province of Quebec,Canada. English is not my first language. I'm sorry if i misspell some words or if my sentences don't make a lot of sense.

Now I'm 21 and i have been living with depersonalization since six years.
I have to admit that I literally exploded in tears when I saw this forum and how many people who is suffering from DP/DR. The only thing that kept me alive all these years, is my compassion. I have a true and deep respect for everyone, their feelings and life. Seeing somebody else suffer is always a hard hit in my heart. I'm almost utterly harmless, I can't even kill bugs. I'm vegetarian, the idea of eating an animal pains me.

But all those feelings, don't even seems real to me. I can't even recognize the face of the people I know and ''love''. My mother looks like a total stranger to me. If she knew this, she would be utterly devastated. My friends are completely unaware of how much it's hard for me to just concentrate on what they are saying.

To everyone on this forum, I sincerely hope that each and every soul suffering from this debilitating state of mind will be cured one day.

Finally I have to say I'm a very shy person. So I have quite a hard time to initialize a conversation with anybody. But I want to talk to someone, so please, if you want to share something, I would really appreciate if you start the conversation.

Wow... it took me 6 hours to write this message. I should learn to be a little more quick!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Me said:


> Seeing somebody else suffer is always a hard hit in my heart. I'm almost utterly harmless, I can't even kill bugs. I'm vegetarian, the idea of eating an animal pains me.


*Slowly looks at Suz*... Seems you're not alone Suz... :roll: :lol:

Welcome Me me and me =P. I'm Sir Darren... I've been DPed for as long as I can remember (not long!... that is... how far back I can remember... lol)... so life has been but a dream for me and many others here.

It took you 6 hours to write your message out? wow... i'm impressed (I'm dyslexic myself). Well I guess you'll have more reason to learn English here, and i'm sure you'll become faster as you go along =).

Again welcome to the site )))) Big warm hugs ((((


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Me said:


> My name is Marc and I'm from a small town in the province of Quebec,Canada. English is not my first language. I'm sorry if i misspell some words or if my sentences don't make a lot of sense.
> 
> Now I'm 21 and i have been living with depersonalization since six years.
> I have to admit that I literally exploded in tears when I saw this forum and how many people who is suffering from DP/DR. The only thing that kept me alive all these years, is my compassion. I have a true and deep respect for everyone, their feelings and life. Seeing somebody else suffer is always a hard hit in my heart. I'm almost utterly harmless, I can't even kill bugs. I'm vegetarian, the idea of eating an animal pains me.
> ...


Hi Marc you sound like an absolute jem. I have problems with emotional empathy as well. It has only started lately and seems to have brought on a different type of depersonalisation to what I was used to. In any case I hope you recover completely as well.
All the best
Roz


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Marc!

Welcome!!! I hope to hear more about you.
I remember the relief I felt when I first discovered this forum. It's good to know that some people can understand you and that you can talk openly about the weird stuff of dp. People here are truly nice. 

Oh, when I first started writing on English it took me hours, but now I'm used to it so it doesn't take me too much time. You'll get better on it too. 8)

EverDream


----------

